# What breed is this dog



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

At the kennel I work, we got this dog today.

The owner says its a full blood Belgian Malinois, I disagree.

To me, it looks like a mix, possibly something along the lines of a GSD/Mal, or a GSD/Dutch Shepherd.

Opinions please.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Why, why, why would you argue with the owner?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It doesn't look like most Malinois I've seen. However I've seen some called "working line" or from Europe which looked quite a bit different from the usual standard.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereWhy, why, why would you argue with the owner?


On the owners paperwork it says Belgian Malinois. I had no direct talk or conversation with the owner.

I was just making a person observation to my co-worker, and myself.

My thoughts were maybe it was a cross between what I had mentioned. I, myself had never seen a cross like I mentioned (if in fact it was what I am thinking).

So if you feel like you can add thoughts about my question, feel free, if not keep your assumptions to yourself.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

We have a police dog in our town that looks exactly like this dog. It is a belgian malinois. I am not sure of it's lines or anything else. Hope this helps....


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I should check this out on some BM forum, or research it further.

I always wanted a BM/GSD cross, this dog is really pretty.

It wasn't really that hyper or anything, it's under 2 years old.

I was hoping to get to talk to the owners, from what I was told, they rescued it. I don't know if it has papers or not.

I am just curious about what I have asked, and where they got him from.

Jasper and him got along really great.

Thanks for your info.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How much does the dog weigh? I don't see dutchie. I see mal and maybe something else or maybe just mal. 

The dog looks more like a mal from the side than from the front. 

I think Rafi is a gsd x mal and he looks about exactly like you would expect with that mix. He acts like a mal. Rafi only weighs about 60 pounds and he's full grown.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I would say weight is around 60 -70 lbs at the heaviest.

Isn't basically a mal and dutchie pretty much the same dog, or type of dog? , besides the coat?

I think of me, I am going alot by the face, and the muzzles usually appear to be longer and skinnier (from what I have seen).

LOL, I am no expert, just thought maybe it was a gsd/mal, just curious.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

just like the many variations of GSD - mals go thru the same thing.

i'm no expert either, but i think that a show type mal looks more like this:










or this:










fuller coat. smaller & narrower head. shorter & prickier ears.

where as a working type can range anywhere from this: (which is the look i like)










to this:










to this:










i believe that all 4 of the belgian shepherds have the same standard aside from coat color/texture/length... but the dutch shepherd is separate. and i think larger?









when i think of a gsd/mal -- i think exactly of Rafi (even before joining this board)


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I read somewhere that they aren't particular about the lines with the mals and sometimes mix in gsds. Maybe that's the European ones, not sure. Anyway, Rafi's coat looks like the picture of the showline mals. 

The Dutchies I've seen look quite different than the mals.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^i've read this too. there are also several dogs in our police dept that are mixed... i will try and find pictures of them.

eta: this isn't the best photo of them, but the 2 to the right are gsd/mal (one with mal color, one with gsd color). the one to the far left almost looks like a pit, but he and the dog next to him were both introduced as just mals.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

This one seems to be the closest, thank you for posting those.

I think I am always looking at their faces, and not paying attention to the rest of them.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Jasper007
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereWhy, why, why would you argue with the owner?
> ...


... When you post on a public BB, you open yourself to other's remarks whether or not they are specifically what you want to receive in response. I regard telling anyone to shut up as bad manners. 

This strikes me very much like the instances of people insisting that because one of us has something other than a Rin Tin Tin shepherd that it isn't a purebred GSD. Or that it's heritage is suspect because it has black spots on its tongue. So far as guessing parentge, all it is is guessing. Something like a corgi/doxie/bassett hound might account for short legs in a cross and an old english sheepdog/great pyraneese (sp) could account for large size and specific coat characteristics - but I've seen a rottie GSD mix that looked like a badly mishapen, small rottie with spindly legs - the GSD didn't show at all; a GSD chow mix that had relatively short legs & a nice red coat but the coat was neither a chow coat nor a GSD coat - it was hard to see either breed in her. Then there was the GSD at the vets a couple of weeks back - incredibly full coat - would put any of our long hairs I've seen posted to shame (kinda chow coat on steroids) - but it was a GSD although one's first thought was Belgian.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhere
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Jasper007
> ...


Yep, so very true

However you should really need take a refresher course on your IPC skills.

It basically comes down to the simple fact that I remember some time ago, you were the arrogant (won't say whats on my mind) individual who had posted something that wasn't so nice on one of my posts. It was a personal matter.

So basically I really don't care for you, your opinion, or anything else you have to offer. So with that said, you can just pass on by a thread that I create, because I really don't want your opinion or anything else that you lack to offer









As far as my original post, IMO, the pup didn't appear to be full bread (IMO), however I never said anything of the sorts about the quality or anything about him negative.

I brought it up because I have been looking/searching for a pup that is GSD/Mal mixed, so maybe you should reread what I have to say.

LOL, your too concerned with what I might have possibly said to someone, when in fact I never had conversation.

*comments edited per board rules*

Yep, rules violation, call it as I see it


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Body looks Mal. Looks Mal especially in the 3rd pic.

Head looks off to me, but it could just be an extreme or variation. This boy looks a bit more similar. but without the mask color to distort the look of the srtucture.

http://www.malinois.nl/imm021b.jpg


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Maybe (since he was a rescue) the owners have listed him as a pure mal as that is what their research or their vet told him he was. 

Whether he is pure or a GSD/mal mix he is a very beautiful dog. I would ask the owners, at the same time telling them how lovely he is and how well he did with Jasper. I get asked about Neko being a pure breed GSD often and just look at it as an oportunity to educate people on the many lines and variations in my favorite breed of dog. 

I love the mals and would love one day to have one or a mal/gsd mix myself, so I totally understand why you would be curious about this fabulous boy.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

Looks like a mal/gsd x to me...beautiful dog!


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

A while back I had an encounter with a fairly similar looking handsome boy who I thought was GSD only to be corrected by the owner who had the dog imported, I think, from Czech, and the paperwork said he was indeed a Mal. I'm only commenting because if I'm identifying a dog, it's strictly from a very limited database of what I think I know, so I typically don't say too much and let others make the call. I am getting better though, thanks to these forums/boards, at some of the finer details I might otherwise miss (thank you all, very much).

No doubt though, he's a leggy looker - I'd hate to have to catch him on the run.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I know that when someone has a questionable looking "purebred" whatever, I think to myself and chit chat with Andrew as to what it actually looks like; however, I don't think Historian was saying that they went up to the owner and said, "excuse me. Your dog isn't purebred. It's a mixed breed and probably this, that, or the other. Thank you." I think Historian was just discussing in passing with co-workers, etc. of what the dog LOOKS like it COULD be. 

Okay, I think we can retract our claws now and get back to discussing the dog's photo. 

It has the body type of a Malinois, and I've seen a few "purebred B-Mals" that have darker markings like the picture shown. 

FWIW...I found this "herding Belgian Mal"










And here are some others from breeders in the U.S. and overseas:


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I think his head and his coat are very GSD looking. Maybe he is pure blood mal but as a previous poster said about mixing GSDs in there, the strong GSD genes are showing up in him.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Jasper007
> **comments removed per board rules.**


**Edited per board rules**

Very unpleasant and rude post that had to be taken PM if you wished to unload so badly.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

This is a dog in our club that's a mal/gsd cross.











has the gsd coloring, head is a mix, he is smaller in the rear and hair gets shorter as it goes back to the rear.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Jack, the dog looks a lot like a Mal I know from agility. The head looks very much the same. Here's the link to Tisa, who is French working lines:

http://www.oakspringkennels.com/Tisa.htm


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Probably mostly if not pure Malinois. Many imported working dogs, and many that Law Enforcement use are mixed, but still called Malinois. This is a common practice in The Netherlands, and you know who they are because they are not FCI registered.

These guys breed real working malinois. (Very nice dogs.)
http://www.dantero.com/malinois.php

So, do these guys. (I heart Qenny.)
http://www.malinoispuppies.com/malinois_qenny.html

If anybody asked me, I'd say pure.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry I can't give an educated guess on the breed, BUT....
he looks like a keeper .....are you adopting?
(he is gorgeous, hope he makes a nice addition to your family)


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

It was me Southern Thistle, not Historian that posted and questioned the breed of this dog









I absolutely adore this dog, and like I had mentioned, I have always wanted a Gsd/Mal mix (or something like this dog).

If I get to see the owner, I want to see what info they can share, who they rescued from, etc.

His pictures don't do him justice, he is really beautiful in person.

Thanks for the posts


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I meant Jasper007......not Historian . 

(Where I got "Historian," I have no idea - lol.)


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

Looks full Mal to me, or like someone else mentioned, almost all Mal. KNPV lines, etc can he so mixed with Dutchies (sometimes GSDs) that it's hard to determine exactly what they are.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistleI meant Jasper007......not Historian .
> 
> (Where I got "Historian," I have no idea - lol.)


well, at least they've both got german shepherds


----------

